# اختراع مصري يحول هواء الصحراء إلى مياه



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2007)

اختراع مصري يحول هواء الصحراء إلى مياه ... ينتج 15 طنا من مياه الشرب يوميا

أن الهواء الجوي من المصادر المتجددة وغير التقليدية للحصول على الماء وخصوصا في المناطق الصحراوية والنائية، وبخاصة في دولنا العربية، مثل دول الخليج العربي.
ومن هنا جاءت فكرة البحث الذي خرج من كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة والتي تهدف إلى إنتاج مياه الشرب من الهواء الجوي باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية بطريقة اقتصادية وملائمة للظروف البيئية للمناطق الصحراوية والنائية.
الدكتور حامد كشف عن أن هذا البحث اثبت القيمة الاقتصادية العالية والفعالة لهذه الطريقة حيث اثبتت التجارب المعملية امكانية الحصول على حوالي 15 طنا من مياه الشرب يوميا وهذا في حالة بناء وحدة مربعة طول ضلعها 100 متر.
واشار إلى أن فكرة البحث تعتمد على استخدام مادة ماصة وهي ملح كلوريد الصوديوم لامتصاص بخار الماء من الهواء الجوي اثناء ساعات الليل، حيث تكون الظروف مناسبة لعملية الامتصاص ثم توليد البخار الممتص باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وتكثيفه على سطح زجاجي مائل للحصول على المياه.
وقال: إن الجهاز المستخدم في البحث يتكون من مجمع شمسي مساحته 2 متر مربع مزود بغطاء زجاجي متحرك يتم فتحه وغلقه بسهولة والمجمع الشمسي مزود بطبقة سميكة معرجة من القماش ومشبعة بالمحلول الملحي ومثبت على أحد جوانبه 3 مراوح صغيرة لدفع تيار من الهواء على السطح من خلال طبقة القماش وذلك لتحسين عملية الامتصاص.
وعن طريقة تشغيل الجهاز كشف عن إنه يتم تشبع طبقة القماش بمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم عالي التركيز وبعد غروب الشمس يتم فتح الغطاء الزجاجي ويتم تشغيل المراوح المثبتة على جانب المجمع الشمسي ومن ثم يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الهواء الجوي والمحلول الملحي فتتم عملية الامتصاص، وعند شروق الشمس يتم غلق الغطاء الزجاجي.
وأوضح استاذ الطاقة في هندسة القوى الميكانيكية في جامعة المنصور، أن نتيجة سقوط اشعة الشمس على المجمع الشمسي ترتفع درجة حرارته وذلك يؤدي إلى توليد بخار الماء الممتص ثم تكثيفه على السطح الزجاجي المصمم بزاوية ميل تتيح الحصول على أكبر قدر من الاشعة الساقطة وكذلك تسهيل عملية تجميع المياه العذبة وهكذا تتكرر عملية فتح وغلق الغطاء الزجاجي يوميا.
وأشار إلى أن التجارب المعملية أكدت على امكانية الحصول على حوالي 15 طنا من مياه الشرب يوميا في حالة بناء وحدة مربعة طول ضلعها 100 متر ومن المتوقع أن تزداد هذه الكمية بدرجة كبيرة باستخدام مواد مسامية جديدة قادرة على التشبع بكميات أكبر من المحلول الملحي.
واضاف حامد «انه قام بتجربة هذا الانجاز العلمي في صحراء سيبريا، ثم في مصر بواسطة وحدات معملية خاصة بذلك، ويستعد لتطبيقه في الواحات المصرية وذلك لتوفير مياه الري هناك، أملا أن تتاح له الفرصة لتجربته في الكويت، مؤكدا أن الاستفادة ستكون واسعة في مجتمع في حاجة واسعة للمياه». 
________________________________________


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 فبراير 2007)

أخ محمد أرجوا أن تعطينا المصدر لنعرف المزيد عنه 

شيء يثلج الصدر عندما نسمع مثل هذه الانجازات


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد والله انه حقا يثلج الصدر ان نرى اخوه لنا في العقيده همهم رفع شان امتهم 

وندعو للدكتور أحمد محمد حامد، ان يفتح الله عليه من اوسع ابواب علمه 

اشكر مشرفي القسم على التثبيت

والرابط هو

http://www.alraialaam.com/01-12-2006/ie5/par.htm


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ماشاء الله الله يكثر من أمثاله ويبارك بعلمه

اشكرك أخ محمد ​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (11 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اختي صناعه المعمار على المرور


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي في هذا النقل الرائع
وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيه ويكثر من أمثاله فكم هي حاجتنا إلى مثله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي ابو عبد الله على مرورك


----------



## bashier (12 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي بشير على المرور


----------



## النبراس. (14 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيه ياأخ محمد ونسأل الله لك التوفيق ولجميع الاخوان


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (14 فبراير 2007)

النبراس. قال:


> بارك الله فيه ياأخ محمد ونسأل الله لك التوفيق ولجميع الاخوان



شكرا على المرور


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

10 أضعاف كمية المياه العذبة الموجودة على سطح الأرض موجودة بالهواء الجوي خالية من أي ملوثات.. والعالم يتصارع على قطرات الماء حتى بلغ نصيب الفرد منها 90 ثانية استحمام.. رغم أن الحل بسيط.. نجمع الماء من الهواء.

هذا ما توصل إليه الدكتور أحمد حامد الأستاذ بكلية الهندسة - جامعة المنصورة بمصر بعد رحلة بحث أجرى خلالها العديد من الدراسات في المعهد الهندسي بمدينة "كراسنودار" بجنوب روسيا بالتعاون مع الجانب الروسي؛ للوصول إلى طرق اقتصادية للحصول على المياه من الهواء الجوي. وبالفعل حصل على براءة اختراع عالمية عن هذا البحث الذي يعتمد على نظريات علمية مبسطة، إلا أن أحدا لم يتطرق لها من قبل.

فباستغلال الظروف الجوية والطبيعية خاصة للمناطق الصحراوية يمكن الاعتماد على عملية امتصاص الرطوبة من الجو باستخدام مادة ماصة متمثلة في "ملح الطعام" أثناء الليل، واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في فترات النهار لتوليد البخار الممتص وتكثيفه على سطح زجاجي لنحصل في النهاية على الماء.


الهواء.. مصدر اقتصادي

وتأتي أهمية هذه الدراسة في توفير المياه العذبة النقية وبطريقة اقتصادية خاصة في المناطق المفتقرة لمصادر المياه كالمناطق الصحراوية التي تبلغ 53.3 مليون كم مربع بنسبة 36% من مساحة اليابسة على سطح كوكبنا الأرض. وتتركز معظم هذه النسبة في قارتي آسيا وأفريقيا، وإذا كانت هناك طرق بديلة تتمثل في تحلية مياه البحر وبخاصة في المناطق الساحلية أو عن طريق شبكات طويلة أو نقل المياه بطرق مختلفة.. فلا شك أن التكلفة النهائية لكل هذه الطرق تبدو مكلفة وباهظة وغير اقتصادية، خاصة إذا ما وجدنا أن تكلفة نقل المتر المكعب من الماء خلال فترة الستينيات في المملكة العربية السعودية إلى المناطق الصحراوية بلغ حوالي 60 دولارا، وفي فنزويلا تم اكتشاف بئر بترولية هناك بلغت تكلفة نقل المتر المكعب الواحد من المياه إلى هذه البئر من 225 إلى 295 دولار، وبلغت أيضا 460 دولارا في وسط آسيا لنقل الطن الواحد لمسافة 300 كم.

وفيما يتعلق بتحلية مياه البحر فعلى الرغم من تطبيقها منذ فترة طويلة فإنها ما زالت غير اقتصادية، وفي الوقت نفسه هي لا تصلح إلا في الأماكن التي تقع على البحار والمحيطات، لذا كان من الضروري البحث والاعتماد على مصدر دائم ومتوفر في كل مكان وهو الهواء الجوي، وخاصة إذا علمنا أن 47% من أشعة الشمس التي تسقط على سطح الأرض تؤدي إلى تبخير 577 ألف كم مكعب سنويا من البحار والمحيطات، وهذه الكمية لا يسقط منها ثانية إلى سطح الأرض سوى 72 ألف كم مكعب سنويا، وتظل النسبة الباقية في الهواء الجوي.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

لكي لا اكلف باقي الاخوه عناء البحث عن باقي تفاصيل هذا الموضوع قمت بجوله بسيطه في اروقه الشبكه العنكبوتيه لاجمع لهم اغلب متعلقات هذا البحث وان شاء الله ساظيف الرابط في نهايه كل جوله


10 أضعاف كمية المياه العذبة الموجودة على سطح الأرض موجودة بالهواء الجوي خالية من أي ملوثات.. والعالم يتصارع على قطرات الماء حتى بلغ نصيب الفرد منها 90 ثانية استحمام.. رغم أن الحل بسيط.. نجمع الماء من الهواء.

هذا ما توصل إليه الدكتور أحمد حامد الأستاذ بكلية الهندسة - جامعة المنصورة بمصر بعد رحلة بحث أجرى خلالها العديد من الدراسات في المعهد الهندسي بمدينة "كراسنودار" بجنوب روسيا بالتعاون مع الجانب الروسي؛ للوصول إلى طرق اقتصادية للحصول على المياه من الهواء الجوي. وبالفعل حصل على براءة اختراع عالمية عن هذا البحث الذي يعتمد على نظريات علمية مبسطة، إلا أن أحدا لم يتطرق لها من قبل.

فباستغلال الظروف الجوية والطبيعية خاصة للمناطق الصحراوية يمكن الاعتماد على عملية امتصاص الرطوبة من الجو باستخدام مادة ماصة متمثلة في "ملح الطعام" أثناء الليل، واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في فترات النهار لتوليد البخار الممتص وتكثيفه على سطح زجاجي لنحصل في النهاية على الماء.


الهواء.. مصدر اقتصادي

وتأتي أهمية هذه الدراسة في توفير المياه العذبة النقية وبطريقة اقتصادية خاصة في المناطق المفتقرة لمصادر المياه كالمناطق الصحراوية التي تبلغ 53.3 مليون كم مربع بنسبة 36% من مساحة اليابسة على سطح كوكبنا الأرض. وتتركز معظم هذه النسبة في قارتي آسيا وأفريقيا، وإذا كانت هناك طرق بديلة تتمثل في تحلية مياه البحر وبخاصة في المناطق الساحلية أو عن طريق شبكات طويلة أو نقل المياه بطرق مختلفة.. فلا شك أن التكلفة النهائية لكل هذه الطرق تبدو مكلفة وباهظة وغير اقتصادية، خاصة إذا ما وجدنا أن تكلفة نقل المتر المكعب من الماء خلال فترة الستينيات في المملكة العربية السعودية إلى المناطق الصحراوية بلغ حوالي 60 دولارا، وفي فنزويلا تم اكتشاف بئر بترولية هناك بلغت تكلفة نقل المتر المكعب الواحد من المياه إلى هذه البئر من 225 إلى 295 دولار، وبلغت أيضا 460 دولارا في وسط آسيا لنقل الطن الواحد لمسافة 300 كم.

وفيما يتعلق بتحلية مياه البحر فعلى الرغم من تطبيقها منذ فترة طويلة فإنها ما زالت غير اقتصادية، وفي الوقت نفسه هي لا تصلح إلا في الأماكن التي تقع على البحار والمحيطات، لذا كان من الضروري البحث والاعتماد على مصدر دائم ومتوفر في كل مكان وهو الهواء الجوي، وخاصة إذا علمنا أن 47% من أشعة الشمس التي تسقط على سطح الأرض تؤدي إلى تبخير 577 ألف كم مكعب سنويا من البحار والمحيطات، وهذه الكمية لا يسقط منها ثانية إلى سطح الأرض سوى 72 ألف كم مكعب سنويا، وتظل النسبة الباقية في الهواء الجوي.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

*بالملح.. يجمع الماء*







1 – مجمع شمسي سطحي
2 – غطاء زجاجي
3 – فتحات المراوح
4 – مجرى لتجميع المياه
5 – عازل
6 – الواح الالمنيوم
7 – مجرى لتجميع المياه
8 – الواح من الصاج
9 – انبوب خروج الماء المكثف
10 – انبوب خروج الماء من المجمع الشمسي
11 – انبوب اختيار مدرجه
12 – مكثف
13 – وصله معدنيه من المكثف والمجمع السمسي
14 – حامل معدني للمكثف
15 – فتحه دخول بخار المكثف
16 – حامل معدني للمجمع الشمسي
17 - حامل معدني يرتكز عليه الغطاء الزجاجي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

*بالملح.. يجمع الماء*

ويتكون الجهاز الذي صممه د. حامد من مُجمع شمس سطحي له غطاء زجاجي متحرك يتم فتحه وغلقه بسهولة، مع ثلاث مراوح مثبتة على أحد جوانب المُجمع الشمسي قدرة الواحد 10 وات.
والمجمع الشمسي مزود بطبقة متعرجة من القماش ومشربة بمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم (ملح الطعام) لاستخدامها في عملية الامتصاص، بالإضافة إلى إطار معدني مكثف ومجموعة من الحوامل المعدنية للمكثف والمجمع الشمسي والغطاء الزجاجي وثلاث فتحات للمراوح، بالإضافة إلى ألواح من الصاج والألمونيوم ومجرى مائي لتجميع المياه.
وتعتمد طريقة تشغيل الجهاز على تشبيع طبقة القماش بمادة كلوريد الصوديوم، وعند غروب الشمس يتم فتح الغطاء الزجاجي فيبدأ القماش في امتصاص الرطوبة التي ترتفع نسبتها خلال فترة النهار ومع شروق الشمس يتم غلق الجهاز.
ومع الارتفاع التدريجي لدرجة الحرارة تتبخر الرطوبة على السطح الداخلي للزجاج الذي يكون وضعه مائلا ليسمح بانزلاق الماء إلى المكثف ثم إلى حوض التجميع المرتبط بالسطح الزجاجي عن طريق الخراطيم.
تتكرر هذه العملية صباحا ومساءً للحصول على الماء النقي الخالي تماما من أي ملوثات؛ نظرا لأن المياه التي تتبخر إلى الهواء لا تحمل معها أي ملوثات أو أي مواد صلبة؛ وبالتالي تتبخر من الأرض إلى الهواء في حالة نقية تماما.
وقد أكدت التجارب إمكانية الحصول على الكميات اللازمة من المياه عن طريق التحكم في حجم الوحدة؛ فعن طريق بناء وحدة مربعة يبلغ طول ضلعيها 50 مترا نستطيع الحصول على 8 أطنان يوميا من المياه، وفي حالة بناء وحدة مربعة يبلغ طول ضلعيها 100 متر فإنه من الممكن الحصول على 15 طنا من المياه يوميا؛ ومن ثم فإن التجارب قد أشارت إلى أن المتر المربع ينتج حوالي لتر ونصف من المياه يوميا.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

الاستخدامات


ونستطيع استخدام هذه المياه في أغراض عديدة، منها تجمعات الجيوش وفرق التنقيب عن البترول في الصحراء ومزراع الدواجن والماشية، وكذلك عمليات الري باستخدام نظام التنقيط. وهذه التجربة تعد الأولى من نوعها على مستوى العالم حسب ما أشار إلى ذلك الدكتور أحمد حامد، وهناك عدد من الشركات يجري التفاوض معها حاليا بشأن التطبيق العملي لها. 
ويشير الدكتور أحمد حامد إلى أن هناك طريقة أخرى للحصول على الماء من الهواء وهي نفس الفكرة التي تحدث في أجهزة التكييف المنزلية، ولكن التعديل الذي يحدث لمواجهة الظروف الصعبة في الصحراء هو استخدام الطاقة الشمسية بدلا من الكهربائية، وتظهر أيضا فكرة هذه التجربة ببساطة شديدة أمامنا في الطبيعة يوميا أثناء استخراج زجاجة مياه باردة من الثلاجة وتعريضها لدرجة حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة الثلاجة يحدث تكثيف للماء على سطحها الخارجي وهذه الطريقة تعتمد على الرطوبة الموجودة في الجو.

الرابط

http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/science/2003/09/article04.SHTML


----------



## الانشائي (15 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله
الله يوفقكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

شكور اخي الانشائي على مرورك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 فبراير 2007)

elsaey قال:


> رائع جدا جدا جدا




شكرا على المرور


----------



## نافل (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته- عمل رائع مبارك و(سلاح) في وجه الاعدأ الذين يسعون بشراسة لتعطيش العرب (مشاريع تركيا على دجله والفرات والحبشة على النيل ومشاريع المفسدون في فلسطين) وعلى المخترع ان يواصل مشروعة الكبير ولايكتفي بهذه البداية المتواضعة فأمه اجر كبير من الله الذي لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا ومصاعب كثيرة وكبيرة ليس التمويل والتصنيع ولكن الحرب علية من الداخل والخارج (هم يعطشون وانت تروي) كما عليه (ان كان جادا) ان لا يتوقع مساعدة من احد( عدا الله وكفى به نصيرا) فنحن في مجملنا سلبيون لا حيلة في ايدينا الا من رحم ربك - يبدو انني مخذل او متشأم (يقول قائل) ولكن لدغ كثير من مخترعينا من هذا الجحر مرارا- قلت هذا للتذكير ولوضعه في الحسبان ليس الا(فقد تداعت علينا بسبب ذنوبنا)----- ثانيا قرأت عن مثل هذا الاختراع مرتين الاولى عن مواطن كويتي اخترع ونفذ جهازا يقوم بسحب الهوأ البحري وتحويله لماء والجهاز صغير يتكون من انبوب يسحب الهوأ من جهه ويخرج المأ من الاخرى ويبدو انه مصمم للاستخدام في البحر ونشرت الموضوع مجلة كويتيه قبل اكثر من 20عاما- والثاني (واظنه يتحدث عن نفس هذا الاختراع) خبر نشر في جريدة الشرق الاوسط قبل اعوام قليلة عن مهندس الماني يقوم بتحويل (هوأ الصحاري الى مأ) هكذا ورد عنوان المقال - وعفوا للاطالة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 مارس 2007)

اهلا بك اخي نافل 
واحب ان اخبرك بخبر تفرح به الا وهو ان الدكتور حامد بداء بالتفاوض مع دوله الكويت من اجل تنفيذ هذا المشروع على ارض الواقع


----------



## حمادة راس (1 مارس 2007)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد بارك الله فيكم جميعا والف تحيه للدكتور حامد وان شاء الله نراك فى مصاف اكبر العلماء فى العالم وشكرا اخى العزيز ابو البراء


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخي حماده راس على المرور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## القائد البارع (6 مارس 2007)

شيء يثلج الصدر

اللهم أحي شباب المسلمين.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (6 مارس 2007)

> شيء يثلج الصدر
> 
> اللهم أحي شباب المسلمين.



امييييييييييين


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

الله الله علو اولاد مصر


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 مارس 2007)

phantom2006 قال:


> الله الله علو اولاد مصر



مشكور اخي على المرور

ندعو الله ان يرفع ويعليمكانه اولاد مصر وباقي اولاد المسلمين لان في رفعتهم علوا لهذه الامه


----------



## reyas91 (28 مارس 2007)

عظيم يا أستاذ إختراع جميل


----------



## السيد صابر (29 مارس 2007)

عظيم عظيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 مارس 2007)

اشكركم اخوتي على المرور


----------



## diar (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لما اضفته لنا من معلومات 
وفقك الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك اخي diar على المرور


----------



## umar_alzoubi (24 يوليو 2007)

كيف يمكن الحصول على تفصيل و خطوات تصنيع الجهاز


----------



## هاله (30 يوليو 2007)

بجد مشروووع هايل جزاك الله خيراااااااا و يا ريت يتنفذ... انا مشروع تخرجى solar deslination عادى لكن المشكله الميه اللى طلعت مش بتتشرب فيه طعم غريب


----------



## ابوعبدوه (30 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## مررتجى (20 أغسطس 2007)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 أغسطس 2007)

اشكر الاخوه على المرور


----------



## MiDo_A1 (22 أغسطس 2007)

اختراع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا 
ان شاء الله يتم تصنيعه من قبل مستثمر اذا كان فعلا ذو كفاءه عاليه
بارك الله فيك م. ضياء الدين


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## zakyzook (30 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جدا شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## mohame_ refaat (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك جزيلا يادكتور على هذا البحث القيم
وفقك الله الى اكثر من هذل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا جميعا 
واسال الله العظيم ان يكثر من علمائنا الكبار العالمين به اولا ثم بمجالاتهم


----------



## demonarundo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

ايه الجمال ده , عايزين حاجة تحول الرمال لوقود


----------



## العبقرينو (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي 
موضوع اكتر من رائع
والحمدلله اللي عندنا مهندسين ودكاترة عميبحثو ويكتشفو
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## احمد قوجاق (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## البلال80 (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم الى نصرة ورفعة شأن هذه الأمة


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (3 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى واسأل الله ان يبارك دائما فى علماء امتنا الاسلاميه والعربيه


----------



## يوليسيس (9 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد بان هذا المشروع قديم جدا من الناحيه العلميه ..
وهناك اجهزه كثيره حاليا تقوم بنفس هذه الطريقه ..وابسط منها وهي اجهزه لاتتعدى مساحاتها المتر المربع الواحد وتعتمد على امتصاص الهواء والبعض اصغر بكثير وتنتج مابين 60 الى 100 لتر يومياُ وسعرها يتراوح مابين 6000 و4500 ريال سعودي عرضت علي في مدينة الدمام ولم اراها على الطبيعه انما صور وكانت ستستورد من الصين اعتقد وانا لي موضوع اتسائل فيه عن هذه الاجهزه واضرارها لاني حسب ماسمعت وقرأت تحتاج الى اضافة املاح كالتي تضاف في المياة المعدنيه المعبئه وسؤالي كان كم تحتاج الى طاقه بعد تحويل تشغيلها الى الطاقه الشمسيه وكم التكلفه وهل نستطيع استخدامها للري الزراعي .؟ والف شكر ..
ويعلم الله باني كتبته قبل ان اقرأ هذه المقاله للاخ الكاتب .. 
والشكر موصول طبعا لكاتب المقال وللدكتور احمد حامد صاحب المشروع واتمنى له التقدم في مشروعه وتطويره


----------



## وائل ونوس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت تساعدونا وتعطونا تفاصيل اكتر ومراسلة شركات لتنفيذ المشروع


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا أخ محمد على هذا البحث و أرجو من الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لم يحبه و يرضاه حتى نكون من المصلحين على الأرض التى منها خلقنا وعليها نعيش وفيها نعود ومنها نخرج تارة أخرى لكي نحاسب على ما فعلناه على ظهرها


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (8 سبتمبر 2008)

وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي

سبحان الله ولله موضوع رائع جدا جدا

وإن شاء الله الكل يستفاد منه


----------



## ahmedqatar (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اختراع جميل جدا !


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و أنتم إلى الله أقرب و بارك لكم في رمضان و جعلكم من عتقاءه

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الطرح الوافي, و حقيقة و حيث أني أعيش في المملكة العربية السعودية - مدينة الدمام وقد يعلم البعض عنها و عن مدى تشبع الهواء فيها بالرطوبة صيفا و شتاءا و كنت دائم التحدث لنفسي لماذا لا نجمع الماء من الهواء للاستفادة به في الشرب و الري و خلافه خاصة أن المياه الجوفية في الدمام كثيرة الملوحة و تحتاج لمحطات تحلية حتى تكون صالحة للشرب,

و كنت حين أرى تكثيف المياه بصورة كبيرة على المكيفات و أرى خطوط الصرف الخاصة بالمكيفات مليئة بالمياه التي لا يستفاد منها غالبا ففكرت بأمرين للحصول على المياه من الجو

أولا هو تجميع مياه تكثيف المكيفات الخاصة بالمبنى في خزان خاص بها ليتم الاستفادة بها (و هنا أحب أن أنوه على أن المكيفات في المملكة - خاصة في المنطقة الشرقية لا غنى عنها فهي أمر واقع لابد من استعمال فأنا هنا أتحدث عن الدمام و المدن الشبيهة بها على الخليج لنقوم بتحقيق أكبر استفادة من الإمكانيات المتاحة)

ثانيا علاوة على ما ذكر في النقطة السابقة أن يتم عمل مكثفات مياه عن طريق ألواح معدنية يتم تمرير تيار كهربي فيها بصورة معينة عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية ليتم تبريد هذه الالواح و من ثم تجميع بخار الماء من الجو عليها و تكثيفه و تجميعه في خزانات خاصة بذلك, و هكذا نحصل على كمية كبيرة جدا من المياه النقية.

و بخصوص تقنية تبيرد الالواح المعدنية كنت قد اطلعت عليها في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96745.html

و بخصوص هذه النقطتين كنت أنوي أن أقوم بعمل تجارب بحثية عليهما بقصد الحصول على ما يلي:
1- كمية المياه التي يكثفها كل نوع من المكيفات سنويا
2- تكلفة شبكات تجميع مياه الصرف
3- أسعار المياه العذبة في المنطقة و مقارنتها بالمياه التي يتم الحصول عليها بهذه الطريقة
4- تحليل للمياه المنتجة و معرفة مدى صلاحيتها للشرب و الري و الاستخدام الشخصي و ما هي عناصرها

بناءا على ما ذكر أحب أن أسمع تعليقاتكم على الفكرة و هل تصلح أن تكون نقطة بحث؟ و إن كانت كذلك فهل يحب أحد أن نشكل مجموعة بحثية لعمل ذلك البحث بشكل جماعي؟

في انتظار إضافاتكم الثمينة

أحمد


----------



## ماء دجلة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

والله فكرة جيدة لو تم تطبيقها وهي حل مناسب في صحارينا الشاسعة والممتدة ولكن اشك ان يهتم في بلداننا باي اختراع وان يكون اهتمام بالبحث العلمي


----------



## احمد حسين العزاوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتاز ولكن اتمنى مشاهدت رسم توضيحي للفكرة . او صورة للجهاز


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله والله اخوانى المهندسين العرب فيهم مواهب وكثير من المبتكربن بس ينقص التمويل وتبنى هذه الابتكرات من جهة الهيئات الحكومية للاسف خاصة فى مصر الله يهدى قل مقصر


----------



## النجم مصر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة الدكتور احمد حامد دة الدكتور بتاعى فى جامعة المنصورة والشهادة لله الدكتور دة محترم جدا وواخد الحياة كلها جد فة جد وامتحنات الى بيعملها بجد سم قاتل فيجب الاحتراس


----------



## مفكر الأمة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خبر * يثلج الصدر*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
*
والسلام


*


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله
لا قوة الا بالله
هذا من فضل ربي
الحمد لله


الى الامام يا امة الاسلام


​


----------



## eng.ramy2006 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكرة المطروحه غير عملية بالمرة لانه ليس من العقل او المنطق ان افقد 10,000 متر مربع (10ْ0x100 ) لكى انتج 15 متر مكعب من المياه اى قيمه اقتصاديه او عمليه من هذا العبث ,ليس هكذا تورد الابل ,اى ابتكار يجب ان يكون عمليا بالاضافه الى ان الماء الناتج سوف يفتقد لكل العناصر والاملاح الواجب توافرها فى الماء ليكون صالحا للشرب


----------



## salah_ag (31 يناير 2009)

جازك الله خير على الموضوع ولاكن اريد ان استفتر هل ملح كولريد الصوديم يعاداستخدامه مره اخره
واز لديك فكره اكثرعن كيف انفز المشروع على ارض الواقع


----------



## demonarundo (31 يناير 2009)

هذا ليس بإختراع
هذه فكرة قديمة وهناك محطات بعمان تعمل بهذه النظرية


----------



## pauvre (31 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع*


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل


----------



## ابومارية (7 مايو 2009)

الفكرة ليست جديدة 

الجديد او الأختراع الذي عمله الدكتور هو الجهاز 

------------------------------------------------------

 أبحاث تكثيف البخار من الهواء من أجل الحصول على ماء نقي بطريقة اقتصادية وسهلة ليست جديدة، لكن شح المياه الذي يشهده العالم حاليا زاد من الاهتمام بها ووجدت مكانها في مراكز البحوث والجامعات وأصبحت تلك الطريقة محل عناية المهتمين بشؤون البيئة في مختلف أنحاء العالم، ومن أوائل البحوث التي تم الحصول عليها والمتعلقة بهذا الموضوع ما تم نشره في عام 1947 في الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق في صورة براءة اختراع للحصول على الماء من الهواء الجوي، وكانت الفكرة ببساطة تعتمد على إمرار تيار من الهواء الجوي المحتوي على كمية من الرطوبة في قناة مائلة مدفونة في الأرض، وحيث أن درجة حرارة باطن الأرض تكون أقل من درجة حرارة الهواء الساخن، نتيجة لذلك تتكاثف الرطوبة من الهواء وتجمع في هذه القنوات، وقد ورد في ما كتب حول هذه الفكرة أن وحدة تجريبية من هذا النوع أنتجت لترا واحدا من المياه كل يوم وذلك على مدى 27 يوماً من تشغيلها. 
وفي عام 1961 نشر بحث بعنوان «مشكلة الحصول على الماء من الهواء الجوي» وقد أجري هذا البحث في إيطاليا من جامعة باري للباحث ج، نيبيا G.Nebbia، الذي قام باستخدام وحدة تبريد بقدرة صغيرة (حوالي 95وات) ثم تم إمرار الهواء الجوي على المبرد في هذه الوحدة و تم تجميع الماء المتكاثف تحت المبرد، وهذا يشبه تماما ما يتم في وحدات تكييف الهواء، وقد قام الباحث بتكرار التجربة على فترات مختلفة خلال العام. 
وبينت النتائج التي توصل إليها أن متوسط الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج لتر من المياه يتراوح ما بين 1 إلى 4 كيلووات ساعة من الكهرباء، وبالطبع يمكن الحكم على مدى الجدوى الاقتصادية من هذه الطريقة طبقا لسعر الكهرباء وهو العنصر شبه الوحيد في التكاليف مقارنا بالبدائل الأخرى. 
وفي عام 1965 نشرت دراسة نظرية حول استخدام أملاح ماصة للرطوبة مع مقطرات تشبه تلك التي تستخدم في تحلية مياه البحر بالطاقة الشمسية، حيث يتم تدوير محلول ملحي ماص للرطوبة بين حوض التقطير وسطح خارجي متعرج، إذ يمرر المحلول على هذا السطح ويقوم في أثناء ذلك بامتصاص الرطوبة من الجو، بعد ذلك وفي فترة النهار وعند سطوع الشمس يتعرض المحلول داخل الحوض لدرجة حرارة مرتفعة ينتج عن ذلك تبخر المياه داخل المقطرة ثم تكاثفها مرة أخرى على السطح الداخلي للغطاء الزجاجي، تتحرك المياه العذبة المتكاثفة على السطح الداخلي للزجاج ثم تجمع في وعاء خارجي. 
في عام 1968 نشر في العدد العاشر لمجلة الطاقة الشمسية Solar Energy بحث آخر وكان امتدادا لهذه الفكرة للباحث ريموند هال من جامعة كانساس Kansas State University وتعددت الأفكار التي نشرت ولكن معظمها كان أفكاراً تعرض في صورة براءات اختراع، حيث نشر في عام 1971 عن طريقة لاستخلاص بعض المياه الموجودة في سطح التربة الصحراوية وذلك في حالة انعدام تام لمصادر المياه، والفكرة كانت تتلخص في تسخين السطح باستخدام أشعة الشمس وتكثيف المياه على سطح مخروطي مائل، ويتم ذلك بعمل حفرة في الأرض تغطى بطبقة شفافة من البلاستك الشفاف ثم يتم وضع حجر على منتصف الغطاء لكي يتكون الشكل المخروطي وتجمع المياه في أي وعاء يوضع داخل الحفرة أسفل المخروط مباشرة. 
أما المخترع النرويجي(Per Krumsvik)، فقد طور جهازا على شكل صندوق هرمي معبأ بمادة السليلوز كمادة ماصة للبخار وتمتاز هذه المادة بسهولة وكبر كميات البخارالتي تمتصها عند الدرجات المنخفضة وإطلاقها عند التسخين، ويتم فتح الجدران الزجاجية لهذا الصندوق أثناء الليل فتمتص مادة السليلوز البخار، وفي النهار يتم إغلاق الأبواب فتمر أشعة الشمس من خلال تلك الجدران الزجاجية وتسخن المادة الماصة التي تقوم عند إذن بإطلاق الماء الذي يتكثف على سطح في أعلى الهرم، وفكرة هذا الجهاز بسيطة ويمكن تجميعه في ورش عادية، أو في المنزل، ويتراوح ارتفاع الصندوق من 4 إلى 30 مترا وإنتاجه من 250 إلى 165000 لتر في اليوم، وتختلف الكميات المنتجة من الماء ليس فقط تبعا لحجم الجهاز وما يحتويه من مادة، بل من مكان لآخر وموسم لآخر حسب نسبة الرطوبة درجة الحرارة السائدتين والفرق في درجات الحرارة بين النهار والليل. 
ويستخدم الباحث الألماني الأستاذ (Raebiger) مدير معهد تقنية البيئة في جامعة بريمن مادة من مركبات السليكا كوسيط للامتصاص وقد نسبت إليه وكالة الأنباء الألمانية في عام 1998 قوله أنه بإمكان الجهاز، الذي طوره لكنه لم ينشر تفاصيل كثيرة عنه، إنتاج طن من الماء لكل متر مكعب من حجم الجهاز في أفضل الأحوال الجوية، وقد جرب هذا الجهاز في الصحراء الأفريقية. 
وفيما يتعلق بالبحوث العربيةهناك بحث من جامعة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية الذي قدمه الباحث أبو الحمايل في ورشة عمل حول تحلية المياه في عام 1981 وتناول البحث دراسة مقارنة حول البدائل المختلفة لهذا الغرض سواء بتبريد الهواء أو باستخدام المواد الماصة لرطوبة الجو، وقد أجري هذا البحث في أجواء مدينة الرياض ومن النتائج التي توصل إليها عند استخدامه لمحرك يعمل بالوقود لتشغيل الوحدة أنه يمكن انتاج كميات مياه يومية تتراوح ما بين 1250 إلى 1350 كيلوجرام يوميا وأن كل كيلوجرام من الوقود ينتج 4 كيلوجرام من الماء العذب في المتوسط، وكانت هذه الوحدة تعمل باستخدام فكرة الامتصاص للرطوبة من الجو. 
وفي الفترة من 1989 وحتى 1993 أجريت دراسة كاملة في روسيا الاتحادية حول نفس الموضوع من خلال رسالة للدكتوراه قدمها الدكتور احمد محمد حامد الأستاذ المساعد بكلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة، وفي هذه الدراسة تم تناول هذا الموضوع لمحاولة الحصول على النموذج الأمثل للبيئة العربية وكذلك إمكانية استخدام الطاقة الشمسية للحصول على الماء من الهواء الجوي، وتم عرض نموذجين مختلفين أحدهما يعتمد على تشغيل نظام تبريد امتصاصي باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية واستخدامه في تشغيل وحدة تعمل على أساس تبريد الهواء الجوي، وتتكون المحطة من: 
1قناة لسحب الهواء الجوي يتحرك فيها الهواء من أعلى لأسفل طبيعيا نتيجة لزيادة كثافته بعد تبريده. 
2الفرع السفلي لحركة الهواء بعد فصل الرطوبة منه. 
3مبرد (مبخر) وحدة التبريد بالامتصاص. 
4مولد وحدة الامتصاص. 
5السخان الشمسي. 
6جهاز الامتصاص. 
7 خزان تجميع المياه. 
تعمل دورة التبريد بالامتصاص عند سقوط أشعة الشمس على سطح السخان الشمسي ونتيجة لذلك يتم تبريد الهواء الجوي الملامس للقناة الرأسية حتى درجة حرارة يبدأ عندها تكاثف بخار الماء منه، بعد ذلك ونتيجة لزيادة كثافة الهواء يتحرك لأسفل تحت تأثير وزنه وتستمر هذه العملية مع استمرار دائرة التبريد، يتم تجميع الماء المتكاثف في وعاء خارجي كما في الشكل، والآخر يعمل بالامتصاص باستخدام مادة ماصة للرطوبة ويعمل أيضا من خلال الطاقة الشمسية، وقد أثبتت دراسات الجدوى التي قام بها الباحث في هذه الرسالة أن الأنظمة التي تعمل بالامتصاص أفضل من الناحية الاقتصادية وكذلك من ناحية الاستخدام الأمثل للطاقة. 
وقد تم تطوير هذا النظام من خلال رسالة ماجستير للمهندس إبراهيم الشرقاوي من جامعة المنصورة، وذلك خلال الفترة من عام 1997 حتى عام 2000 وكانت نتائج هذه الدراسة مشجعة، حيث أمكن الحصول على إنتاجية مرضية في أجواء مدينة المنصورة، حيث تم استخدام صندوق مساحته السطحية حوالي 2 متر مربع يحتوي بداخله على طبقة من القماش ذات سطح متعرج مشربة بمحلول ملحي ماص للرطوبة، في فترة الليل وعند انخفاض درجة حرارة الجو يتم فتح الغطاء الزجاجي للصندوق حيث تكون الظروف ملائمة لعملية الامتصاص ويستمر ذلك طوال فترة الليل. في بداية فترة النهار يتم غلق هذا الغطاء حيث يكون المحلول قد تشبع بالماء، وفي فترة النهار وبسطوع الشمس تسقط الأشعة وتنفذ داخل الصندوق الزجاجي وتقوم بتسخين القماش المشبع بالمحلول مما ينتج عنه تبخر المياه من المحلول وتكثفها على السطح الداخلي للغطاء الزجاجي حيث يتم تجميعها في مجمع خارجي من خلال فتحة خاصة بذلك، في نهاية فترة النهار يكون المحلول الملحي قد فقد معظم المياه وأصبح مركزا مرة أخرى لامتصاص المياه من الجو، حيث تبدأ دورة ثانية من الامتصاص في فترة الليل وهكذا. 
التطبيقات التجارية 
قام مخترعون ومستثمرون بتطوير منتجات مختلفة، ويستطيع المهتم البحث عنها والتعرف عليها في شبكة الإنترنت، مثال ذلك شركة تعرض عبر موقعها Vapaire.Com آلة تشبه في عملها من حيث المبدأ مكيف الفريون، وعيبها حاجتها للصيانة وربما التكلفة العالية، مع أن الشركة الصانعة تقول إن الماء المنتج بواسطتها تقل تكلفته كثيرا عن المياه الصحية التجارية، وتنتج تلك الآلة ما بين 20 إلى60لترا في اليوم بقيمة 5000 ريال، وتقول إن تكلفة اللتر الواحد لا تزيد على 25 هللة، لكن الحل الأكثر إثارة هو ماتطرحه شركة Skywell Water System الأمريكية، وتعرض هذه الشركة تصنيع عدة نماذج من المعدات يتراوح إنتاجها من 8000 إلى 1000000 لترا في اليوم، وتتراوح تكلفتها ما بين عشرة آلاف ومليون ريال، وتقول إن تكلفة الماء النقي الناتج لا يزيد على ريال واحد لكل100 طن، وتعمل المعدات على الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية مستفيدة من الأبحاث التي طورتها وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية. 
ويعرض العالمان الروسيان «بروفيسور بريل شتاين» و «تيتوفا» آلات مشابهة تتيح مابين 25 لتراً و 25 طناً ويحتاج انتاج كل لتر واحد من الماء مابين 5 و (1) كيلووات من الكهرباء، ويمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتشغيلها.

http://www.al-jazirah.com/magazine/29102002/mlf5.htm


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

مضوعك روعة 
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله هذه الجهود المتميزة وإن شاء الله نرى المزيد


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (24 يناير 2010)

حفظ الله لك ماريا وبارك فيك على هذا التقرير الوافي


----------



## rhvac (28 يناير 2010)

i wish good luck for the scientist.but i think that there is some one who have found the same invention.the first 1 is from france and the second one is from netherland.i have read this article in a french magazine.


----------



## moh-alabdullh (28 يناير 2010)

مرحبا والله انه شيئ مفرح جداوأتمنى أن ياتي اليوم الذي يكون فيه الاهتمام بالعلم والعلماء وكثر الله من أمثال هؤلاء الذين يضحون بكل شئ من أجل خدمة الانسانية


----------



## آغاميلاد (28 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة ان هذا الخبر قد أثلج صدورنا . بارك الله فيك وفى الدكتور حامد


----------



## hassan hassan (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mona_kids (8 فبراير 2010)

موضوعك رائع أكثر الله من علمائنا وزلل لهم الصعاب


----------



## zido2009 (12 فبراير 2010)

عاوز رايط جديد


----------



## saif_azzawy (17 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت اليد المصرية ...


----------



## chessmat (19 أغسطس 2010)

ممکن صاحب الموضوع یوضحلی لان الامر التبس علي قلیلا

هل الجهاز فیه قماش مبلل بمحلول ملحی ؟ ام انه یحتوی علی الملح الصلب الجاف (ملح الطعام المعروف)؟

اذا کان فیه محلول ملحی فالماء الناتج هو حاصل تبخر ذلک المحلول و من ثم تکاثفه ویجب اضافة محلول ملحی 

باستمرار للجهاز (ماء البحر مثلا ) ولیس نتیجة تجمیع البخار من الهواء الجوی


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الاختراع ده مش مضبوط وكلام ضحك على الذقون لانه فين من 2007 كان زمانه نجح وعمل ثورة
الاختراع بينتج كميات قليلة من المياه بفكرة التكثيف ومقارنة بالطاقة اللى بيحتاجها فهو غير عملي
ده غير ان الرطوبة مش ثابته فى الجو وفى الصحراء يكون الجو جاف


----------

